

What Does Your Company Blog About? - landtco

Why?<p>How do you choose topics?<p>How do you promote your content?<p>Does blogging work for your business?
======
ASquare
1\. What do we blog about

My startup is travel focused. And so naturally we blog (at
[http://blog.planitwide.com](http://blog.planitwide.com)) on 2 topics:

a) Travel, which falls into a couple of categories:

i) Deep dives & reviews of quality travel resources and why someone should
choose to use them in a specific (or sometimes broad) context

It's not hard to choose topic - we start with what we know & use - and that's
a long list.

ii) Thought leadership on the travel space in general (which ties into why we
exist in the first place).

These are the kinds of posts that (we believe) will eventually get us noticed
and establish our credibility as people who know whtat they're talking about.

b) Startup Life Like every startup, there is a boatload of learning that
happens. These are all perspectives that can benefit other people in the same
boat.

Again, not hard to come up with topics, just see what you've learned trying to
do xyz. Even (and especially) failure is valuable learning to share.

>

2\. Promoting content:

We promote on

a) Social Media: Twitter & Instagram (no bandwidth for more). Instagram is
especially useful for showing behind the scenes stuff & sneek peaks at what's
coming (which can then also be shared on Twitter - or other platforms)
simultaneously.

b) Travel focused communities: /r/travel on Reddit & Outbounding.org. Being on
here also involved mostly participating in discussions and building
reputation. Our content promotion is an afterthought. People will discover it
if they find it useful

c) Startup/tech focused communities: Hacker News, Inbound.org,
Growthhackers.com, USVconversation.com. Again, same principle as other
communities - don't talk about yourself most/all of the time. Build reputation
first.

d) Medium: We cross post to collections we've created on Medium for additional
exposure to the audience that comes there to read great content.

>

3\. Does blogging work?

Two things:

a) Rule of thumb is that if you're starting out, you're going to be blogging
for near-zero audience for nearly 6 months. We've been at for 3-4 months and
while we have some traffic, there's no real engagement (as expected) with our
content yet in terms of shares/comments etc.

It all takes time and you have to stick with it.

b) Blogging doesn't necessarily mean you have to have a wordpress blog. It can
mean you do it on Medium, or Tumblr or even as a video blog solely on youtube.
It all depends on what your end goals are.

Hope that helps.

------
lauradhamilton
My startup blogs about healthcare innovation -- analytics, software, startups,
mobile, medical research, process, etc.

Link:
[http://www.additiveanalytics.com/blog/](http://www.additiveanalytics.com/blog/)

How do I choose topics? I look over Google Scholar, Google News, PR sites, and
government sites and find what seems interesting to me -- ideally stuff other
people haven't written about. Then I write about that.

I promote the content via twitter (@addanalytics), LinkedIn, Google+, Facebook
(totally worthless so far, maybe I am doing it wrong), sometimes Hacker News.

Does blogging work for your business? Yes, I've gotten some good leads via
blogging. It has also improved my search engine rankings a bit although it's
not magic.

------
photorized
_What Does Your Company Blog About?_

Data, insights (about any popular topic), social analytics, and our own new
product features. Recently wrote about Bitcoin, #AmazonCart, Google Glass.

[http://blog.itrendcorporation.com](http://blog.itrendcorporation.com)

 _Why?_

We are a startup, so any additional exposure is nice.

 _How do you choose topics?_

Pretty much at random, but usually has to do with interesting data.

 _How do you promote your content?_

post to Twitter, FB, LinkedIn.

 _Does blogging work for your business?_

Still not clear. We do get meaningful traffic, but I suspect much of it is
from techies trying to build analytics in-house.

------
lucasisola
Molo.io - Marina Management B2B SaaS

We just decided to start blogging. We're aiming to build an audience with our
customer base prior to launching v1 of our product.

Topics: We are aiming to choose topics that will provide insights, thoughts,
and solutions that will add value to the day-to-day business happenings of our
audience.

Promote: We have a mailing list of folks interested in the upcoming launch of
Molo so we'll use that, Twitter, and news aggregators from our industry.

Does it Work: Hopefully, we have an advisor who is also doing B2B SaaS and he
has found great value and good leads coming from the blogging he does. Only
time will tell for us.

------
danielhonigman
We blog for a number of reasons. Since we run a B2B business, we'll write
about topics of interest (i.e. issues in the B2B or software space), our
community/users and the company, as appropriate.

Check it out: [http://about.g2crowd.com/blog](http://about.g2crowd.com/blog)
Our site is also at [http://g2crowd.com](http://g2crowd.com). (Might give you
a better sense of what we're about.)

